# Picking a Spray Gun



## Pressure_welder (May 4, 2019)

Hello all, i have been spraying epoxy paint (Endura) for a few years using a JGA502 pot. I am looking for something more efficient now and looking to upgrade. I have been thinking about going to a pressure pot hvlp system. What's your guys opinion? What's best for an industrial application?


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

How much do you typically spray?


----------

